# Porridge loves me!



## Stitch147 (Jan 26, 2016)

And I love my porridge!
Most mornings I will have porridge for breakfast, nothing fancy, just good old Oat so simple. I usually have breakfast when I get to the office, and its quick and easy to do. 
This morning my BG levels was at 7.3 before brekkie, I was feeling hungry this morning and knew I had a couple of morning meetings to get through so decided to have 2 sachets rather than just the one to fill me up a bit. 2 hours later tested my levels again and a very happy 6.1.
Porridge is definately my breakfast friend.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 26, 2016)

Lucky you! Sends me into stratosphere


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 26, 2016)

Its crazy how foods affect people in different ways.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

One sachet would do for me, let alone two!  Might be worth doing a test after one hour, just to make sure it's not spiking you up and then dropping back down quickly (hoping not, of course!)


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll try that tomorrow.
If Im having a day of not many meetings one will do me, but with meetings my lunch will be slightly later than normal, so no snacks etc before then. 2 gets me through.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 27, 2016)

Northerner said:


> One sachet would do for me, let alone two!  Might be worth doing a test after one hour, just to make sure it's not spiking you up and then dropping back down quickly (hoping not, of course!)


Ooh, enjoy it, Stitch! I also loved Oats so simple or Quaker Oats and had it most days until I did the hour test and found out it didn't love me! But then I discovered plain old Tesco oats (as posted on another thread) and it seems much better for me . Weird, isn't it?


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 27, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> And I love my porridge!
> Most mornings I will have porridge for breakfast, nothing fancy, just good old Oat so simple. I usually have breakfast when I get to the office, and its quick and easy to do.
> This morning my BG levels was at 7.3 before brekkie, I was feeling hungry this morning and knew I had a couple of morning meetings to get through so decided to have 2 sachets rather than just the one to fill me up a bit. 2 hours later tested my levels again and a very happy 6.1.
> Porridge is definately my breakfast friend.



Stitch - Was your commute, including your walk (train to office?) within that 2 hours?  If so, are your reactions different on non-working days?

Nice result though.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 27, 2016)

I eat my breakfast when I get to the office. Test my blood before I eat then 2 hours after. Of a weekend same routine. I tested this morning 1 hour after eating my porridge and only had a raise of 1.3.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 27, 2016)

In which case, that's an excellent result.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 28, 2016)

This morning while shopping in Waitrose I found proper jumbo rolled oats, so I'll try that tomorrow and see if it's as good as/better than the plain Tesco porridge I found. I do like a leisurely breakfast...


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 28, 2016)

I use the jumbo rolledn oats to make overnight oats.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 29, 2016)

Do you know, I had to google overnight oats, as I didn't know what it was.......anyway, the jumbo oats affected me about the same as the Tesco oat porridge, so I have a nice choice of brekkie now


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2016)

Overnight oats are yummy. I sometimes use unsweetened almond milk to make mine.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 29, 2016)

Is overnight oats like Bircher muesli?  As in you soak the oats in yoghurt or milk, or whatever's liquid you fancy (Apple juice for some with Bircher)?  Yum . I've never tried it with almond milk if it's the same concept but might now!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 29, 2016)

Here you go. I used almond milk instead of yogurt.
https://www.quakeroats.com/cooking-and-recipes/recipe-search-results.aspx


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks stitch.  I got some almond milk on Saturday and used it in my porridge yesterday, and promptly had a hypo after breakfast, I hadn't actually thought about the carb in the milk.  I tolerate oats well, but porridge can be a stormy affair for me, I'd long suspected it was the hot milk, because hot milk in coffee sends my blood sugar bonkers, so that might be the key . My overnight oats and currently soaking so we'll see what happens there


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2016)

I too love my porridge ! I have a bit of a manual job & I am pretty much perfect till dinner time. Being on a pump I delay the dose & suits me good as it is slow release of carbs. No peeks at all


----------



## khskel (Feb 1, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Thanks stitch.  I got some almond milk on Saturday and used it in my porridge yesterday, and promptly had a hypo after breakfast, I hadn't actually thought about the carb in the milk.  I tolerate oats well, but porridge can be a stormy affair for me, I'd long suspected it was the hot milk, because hot milk in coffee sends my blood sugar bonkers, so that might be the key . My overnight oats and currently soaking so we'll see what happens there


Was it the unsweetend almond milk? Virtually carb free. I love it and don't have to worry about how much I slosh on


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 2, 2016)

khskel said:


> Was it the unsweetend almond milk? Virtually carb free. I love it and don't have to worry about how much I slosh on



Yes unsweetened.  I usually have a carton in the fridge because I like to drink it, and I use it to make iced cocoa because with a tiny splash of maple syrup and some good unsweetened cocoa powder it tastes very decadent all blended with ice and for very special occasions blended with avocado (it's nice honest!).  I just zoned out when making the porridge and forgot it had less carb than milk, roomy error!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yep, the unsweetened one. Its delicious.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 2, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Thanks stitch.  I got some almond milk on Saturday and used it in my porridge yesterday, and promptly had a hypo after breakfast, I hadn't actually thought about the carb in the milk.  I tolerate oats well, but porridge can be a stormy affair for me, I'd long suspected it was the hot milk, because hot milk in coffee sends my blood sugar bonkers, so that might be the key . My overnight oats and currently soaking so we'll see what happens there



Ooops about the hypo! Have you tried the overnight oats yet?


----------



## Riri (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the overnight oats link - going to try tomorrow with my homeade natural yogurt and frozen berries mmmmmm


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 2, 2016)

Enjoy, Im hooked on overnight oats now. I did get funny looks on the train to work the other day as I was eating them! I was hungry and couldnt wait to get to the office!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Enjoy, Im hooked on overnight oats now. I did get funny looks on the train to work the other day as I was eating them! I was hungry and couldnt wait to get to the office!


Made me chuckle !   Enjoy anywhere


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Ooops about the hypo! Have you tried the overnight oats yet?



Yes, it is the same thing as Bircher muesli, but I tried with almond milk and wasn't convinced, I think I need a dollop of yoghurt too, just to make sure I get all the food groups.  More testing needed, just for the sake of science you understand, obvs


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 2, 2016)

Obviously


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 2, 2016)

Alpro almond milk certainly is delicious! I like to drink it too, and this morning I used it on my Tesco porridge, and the resulting reading was lower than with skimmed milk, so I was well pleased!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 2, 2016)

I've done my oatmeal with unsweetened almond milk and it was aces. I don't like it sweet so I was a bit suss, but it was fine and my numbers were fine too. I like the almond milk to drink as well, it answers that craving I've always had for milky drinks and works well with my Options.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh I love overnight oats! They're so simple to do. I normally chuck frozen blueberries in mine along with some low carb chocolate protein powder! I find they don't spike my BS as much as regular porridge does for some reason


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I've done my oatmeal with unsweetened almond milk and it was aces. I don't like it sweet so I was a bit suss, but it was fine and my numbers were fine too. I like the almond milk to drink as well, it answers that craving I've always had for milky drinks and works well with my Options.


Its a while since I had almond milk, will get some when out   Thanks for tip


----------



## pat.y (Feb 6, 2016)

About oats. I usually use Quaker or Scotts that I cooked on the hob-not the instant stuff and found out they send my Blood sugar into outer space. \my question being will raw oats like in crumble or muesli do the same and what is the difference between my boxed oats and jumbo oats ?


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 6, 2016)

If I'm making porridge I use quacker oat so simple, if I'm doing over night oats I use jumbo oats. Neither of the spike my bg levels.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 9, 2016)

I didn't bring breakfast into work today so had to brave the canteen. Chose Porridge (checked with the chef and it's made half water, half semi skimmed milk and oats) and knowing that the maple syrup and jam weren't the best choice opted for slicing a banana on top. Biggest spike yet going from 8.7 to 13.6 one hour after starting to eat.

I'm secretly hoping it's the banana that did it because porridge and overnight oats have been great breakfast options for me in the past!!


----------



## Robin (Feb 9, 2016)

Bananas have a lot of carb/sugar in, and can hit the bloodstream fast. Also, if the porridge is made with more refined oats than you're used to, that can also hit the bloodstream faster than you'd expect as well. Treat it as a learning experience!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 10, 2016)

I avoid bananas now as I found that they spiked my levels.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 10, 2016)

Robin said:


> Bananas have a lot of carb/sugar in, and can hit the bloodstream fast. Also, if the porridge is made with more refined oats than you're used to, that can also hit the bloodstream faster than you'd expect as well. Treat it as a learning experience!


Marathon runners eat Banyarnas after they have done one ! (clue)   Body needs energy quickly to recover


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 10, 2016)

I didn't know what over night oats were either just googled them and will be trying them over next few days, love oats so simple.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 12, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I avoid bananas now as I found that they spiked my levels.


Me too - I loved bananas, they were my favourite fruit and I used to eat them every day, but alas, I've had to give them up


----------

